# Galaxy Gold Star Limbs Review



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I recently received a set of Galaxy Gold Star Limbs and wanted to share a brief summary of my experiences with them so far. Overall, they are exceptional for the price in my opinion. Galaxy included all the basics for high performance without any extra fluff. When shooting these limbs you can feel that they are designed around function. They don't feel as nice as X-tours of course, but they are at least if not more fast and forgiving as my old Quattros. Also, they are a good bit more torsionally rigid/stable then the American made limbs I have seen. On that topic, they are most likely made by Win&Win, so the manufacturing is very nice. They have the same shape and limb tip is as most other Win&Win's. 

Overall they are high quality limbs that I highly recommend even high level archers purchase if they don't want to pay $700+.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Is this what is replacing the SF line?


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

We have a complete bow with the Bronze Star limbs in the shop. I think it might be the ultimate beginner -> intermediate bow on the market today


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Is this what is replacing the SF line?

No. W&W is calling their lower brand "WNS" (which we are to pronouce "winners"), pretty much the way they had KAP, rebranding the former SF line.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

The email and phone on their site go directly to Lancaster, so it looks like this is a Lancaster brand?


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

limbwalker said:


> Is this what is replacing the SF line?


No, Galaxy is a separate company/brand that designed the limbs and pays Win&Win to manufacture them. Many companies do this. They are in direct competition with the SF line however and I predict that Galaxy may take over SF's market if Galaxy continues to improve and expand their product line.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

kshet26 said:


> The email and phone on their site go directly to Lancaster, so it looks like this is a Lancaster brand?


Yeah, I have been wondering the same thing. I am guessing so but I'm not sure.


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

10X Archer said:


> Yeah, I have been wondering the same thing. I am guessing so but I'm not sure.


Yes

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

The OEM is JunXing from China. 
















or Chinese website here:
https://detail.1688.com/offer/527439740437.html?spm=a2615.7691456.0.0.1db1d7d8cHXp4J


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Junxing Archery is just a local distributor, not the original manufacturer.


----------



## chang (Sep 16, 2008)

Vittorio said:


> Junxing Archery is just a local distributor, not the original manufacturer.










The Chinese wording in this picture saying from the JunXing Factory Direct.

plus the website saying it was established as a developer and manufacturer of archery product.


----------

